# MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

hi Leute habe ein msi Notebook, ich habe es vor kurzen neue aufgezogen win8.1 und Treiber, soweit so gut, nun habe ich witcher2 installiert, siehe da, das spiel ruckeln, und die Grafik sieht aus als würde da überhaupt keine 660gtx arbeiten sprich ich bin der Meinung das dass spiel über die intel HD läuft, ich weis auch grade nicht was ich noch tun soll, hab den neusten nv Treiber drauf und ein älteren probiert, witcher2 wird im Experience angezeigt aber dieses spiel kann nicht optimiert werden, weil der meint mein Laptop erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderung, da frag ich warum? witcher2 sollte doch auf ein i5 und einer 660gtx laufen, weis einer weiter? vom spiel habe ich alle updates gezogen, bin ratlos.

im bios kann ich auch nix groß einstellen, hmmm wer weis was?


----------



## Tech (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Aktiviere die GTX660m in der Nvidiasystemsteuerung für das Spiel.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

hab ich, trotzdem läuft sie nicht an, das spiel läuft mit der intel hd. wen ich bei witcher2 automatische Grafik Einstellung wähle, nimmt er die niedrigste Auflösung und Details, da frag ich mich wo bitte schön ist die 660m power?

achja das Msi liveUpdate6 Tool kann ich auch nicht mehr installieren, warum auch immer.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Besorge dir bitte den von MSI bereitgestellten Nvidia-Treiber.
Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Sony-Vaio-Laptop. Da ging nur der Von Sony bereitgestellte Treiber.
Vielleicht hilft das?


----------



## Tech (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Dann stelle für Witcher2 eben nicht automatisch, sondern die GTX660m ein.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

das hier meinte ich mit einstellung, da kann man keine 660m aktivieren, lade grade den orginal treiber runter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Du solltest irgendwo festlegen können, welches Programm auf der Intel und welches auf der Nvidia läuft.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

alter treiber geht nicht mehr, sprich da startet das spiel überhaupt nicht mehr


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Rechtsklick auf die Spielverknüpfung --> Mit Nvidia Hochleistungsgrafikprozessor starten 


Damit alles funktioniert müssen die Treiber für das Notebook installiert sein inkl. der Intel HD treiber, danach wird der Nvidia Treiber installiert. Dann solltest du bei jeder Anwendung mit Rechtsklick den Grafikprozessor auswählen können. 
Kann man dann auch in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung fest einstellen.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

habe ich, die 660m springt im game nicht an, schaut euch mal das hier an, hab nun die aktuellste Treiber Version drauf, aber bringt nix. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

karte läuft nun, trotzdem ist die Grafik nicht toll, hab ich mit 4gb zu wenig speicher? merke von ein i5 und 660m nicht viel im spiel, kann mir einer sagen was da los ist?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

man muss dazu sagen, die GTX 660M ist echt keine Leistungsrakete. Versprich dir mal von der Karte nicht zuviel. 

Sie ist langsamer als eine GeForce GTX 550 Ti und Radeon 5770  und die beiden sind ja schon nicht gerade geeignet zum zocken.


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Und dann noch der i5 Dual Core... das Gerät war schon langsam als es auf dem Markt gekommen ist.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

ok, hab ich mir gedacht, also logisch das wt2 dadrauf nicht gut läuft, da hab ich damals extra drauf geachtet das da eine dezente karte drin ist, und jetzt sehe ich das ich im Grunde wieder alles falsch gemacht habe, man man man, mit einer ssd rennt das teil.

in wie weit kann man bei diesen Laptop updaten sprich CPU bis? 
Chipsatz:HM76


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Jop, es passen alle Ivy Bridge i7 Modelle.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

der hier auch  (i7-2630QM) meint ihr es Lohnt sich noch?


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Das ist ein Sandy Bridge Prozessor, theoretisch ist er kompatbel. Empfehlen würde ich ehr einen i7-3632QM, denn der hat viel Leistung bei geringem Verbrauch.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> der hier auch  (i7-2630QM) meint ihr es Lohnt sich noch?



Ja, wenn es um Leistung allgemein geht, nein, wenn du mit der GTX 660m auf mehr FPS in Spielen hoffst. Die Grafikkarte ist dafür zu lahm.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Ok, dann lass ich ihn so, und nutze ihn für Multimedia und für Urlaub, hab mir von einer 660m mehr erhofft, aber naja noch mal passiert mir das nicht mehr.  schreib lieber hier ins Forum bevor ich wieder ein Karton für nix aus dem Fenster werfe. 

Schon krass, da hat man auf eine dezente Karte geachtet und stellt am Ende fest das sie fast genau so viel taugt wie eine Intel Hd, sprich wen ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich auch ein Laptop kaufen können, wo nur die Intel Hd drin gewesen wäre, ich frag mich warum man eine 660m eingebaut hat, wen sie am Ende nicht wirklich was bringt? Im desktop Modus fährt man auch nur mit der Intel Hd, sogar die externe hdmi Buchse hängt an der Intel Hd dran, ich frag mich für was man die 660m eingebaut hat? 

sagt mal wie sind denn die neuen Laptops angebunden? Laufen die externen Anschlüsse auch über die onboard Geschichten sprich hdmi über Intel Hd, und nicht über eine 980gtx? Wäre das nicht Schwachsinn?? Das würde doch bedeuten, das man auch im desktop Modus über eine Intel Hd fährt obwohl man eine 980gtx hat, warum dreht man den Spieß nicht um, und lässt die dezente Grafikkarte dominieren, und stuft die Intel Hd ab, sprich wäre doch sinnvoller, oder? Man könnte auch mehrere ports verbauen, Fakt ist Intel Hd, dominiert und genau das sollte man ändern. Ich finde Intel Hd ist nur im Weg, bin da echt kein Freund von, ich persönlich Kauf mir auch nie wieder eine cpu mit igpu, inklusive.


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Die GTX660M ist schon nicht verkehrt, sie ist locker 5x schneller wie die Intel HD. HDMI geht immer über die Intel GPU, da es technisch mi Optimus nicht anders möglich ist. Beim GT72 & GT80 von MSI muss man z.B. rebooten, wenn man zwischen den GPU´s wechseln will. Die Intel HD ist mit Sicherheit nicht im Weg, ein Notebook ist ein portabler Computer, welcher nunmal auch eine gewisse Zeit ohne Stromkabel durchalten soll. Dies geht mit einer reinen dedizierten Grafikkarte nicht, da diese einfach zu viel Strom verbraucht.

Was bei dir nun im Weg steht, ist Optimus. Es kann durchaus sein, das deine GTX660M immernoch nicht läuft, oder warum bist du dir da so sicher ?  Normalerweise ändert der Powerbutton die Farbe, sobald die GTX aktiv ist. i5 hin oder her, Witcher 2 sollte eigentlich problemlos laufen mit dem Notebook, denn das Spiel ist schliesslich schon 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Läuft aber nicht flüssig, das ist es ja, Turbo Knopf leuchtet blau, ich kann mal ein Video machen, vielleicht hast du ja Recht und es läuft was verkehrt, aber nur was? Nimms mir nicht übel aber ich bin enttäuscht, und ja wt2 sollte sowas von laufen, tut es aber nicht, ich weis auch nicht was ich noch tun soll.


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Ich kenne das Spiel nicht, aber vom Alter her müsste es eigentlich laufen.

Der Powerbutton sollte eigentlich Orange werden, sobald die GTX sich aktiviert. Wenn er nur blau leuchtet, ist auch nur die Intel GPU aktiv.

Hast du die Anwendung schonmal mit rechtsklick -> ausführen mit Grafikprozessor -> Nvidia Hochleistungsprozessor gestartet ?


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Ja, Orange würde es nie, seit ich ihn habe.


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Moment, ich muss erstmal nachschauen, ob es das Feature mit dem 2 farben Powerbutton  überhaupt schon bei der ersten Revision des GE70 gab. Anbei ein Dokument, dabei sollte es sich um dein Gerät handeln, richtig ?

Edit: Das Feature gab es erst bei der Refresh Version, da wurde das Gehäuse komplett verändert. Hier gut zu erkennen : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y6BiIB9bAo


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Ja fast, nur das meiner 4gb ddr3 hat und 500gb hdd, die ich durch eine 128gb ssd ersetzt habe.


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Also die Version.

Lasse mal 3DMark11 durchlaufen, dann sehen wir ja, ob die Performance passt...  Es kann auch durchaus sein, das das Gerät einfach nur verdreckt ist und die GTX sich dann wegen Überhitzung drosselt...


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

das gerät ist im neu zustand, da es nie "selten" an war, genau deswegen hab ich mir gedacht hey zock mal wt2 drauf, verdreckt ist es nicht, hab schon rein geguckt, Boden deckel ab und so, alles im best zustand. ja das ist der nur das der 2x2GB eingebaut hat. hab nur 3DMark Vantage, werde es mit dem testen

ok teste ich gleich mal

sag mal für was ist diese Buchse hier (Kensington-Lock)


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Da kann man ein Schloss gegen Diebstahl dran befestigen. Wichtig für Büro´s und Messen 

Bei 3DMark Vantage müsste das Gerät zwischen 9000 - 1000pt beim GPU Score erreichen.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

es ruckelt wo es nur geht in den weiteren Phasen, hier mal ein 0815 video, live vom gerät ohne ton.

http://more84.podspot.de/files/DSC_0001.avi es leuchtet nix orange, läuft meistens mit 25 bis 30fps das bild ist schlecht, schwammig und garnicht überzeugend.
hmm finde mal den Fehler.

das 3DMark Vantage ist grade abgestürzt, jetzt will es nicht mehr, was nun?+

was ich auch bemerkt habe ist, das dass gerät seit Neuinstallation, langsamer ist, das msi live update Tool kann ist auch nicht installieren.


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. 

Das Vantage unter Windows 8.1 nicht ganz stabil läuft liegt einfach und alleine am Alter von Vantage  Daher solltest du 3DMark11 testen, welches man kostenlos herrunterladen kann: http://dl.cdn.chip.de/downloads/999...074-9fcd46-B-68f1662830c52b1a2c3d8aca1076e660


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

findest du? ich finde es sieht garnicht überzeugend aus. ok lade es runter, es läuft grade mit 20fps, ist nun durch P9968 punkte

teste es gleich mit 3d11


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das 3dMark11 Ruckelt in der 1280 Auflösung wie verrückt. da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder? da ist nie im leben eine 660m am werk.


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Doch, das ist normal, das ruckelt sogar auf meiner GTX870M. Das Ergebniss ist das, was zählt. Da müsste dein System auf ca. 2000-2500pt kommen.

Das Vantage Ergebniss ist perfekt, die 660M ist zu 100% aktiv. Die Intel HD4000 hätte ca. 2500pt erreicht im 3DMark Vantage.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

hmm hier läufts mit 10fps
http://more84.podspot.de/files/DSC_0002.avi das wohl gemerkt in der 1280 auflösung

hmm wie es aussieht reicht die Performance für wt2 nicht aus, wie man sieht.


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3230M Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-1756


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Ja, die Performance ist normal. Es ist halt kein HighEnd Gamingnotebook... war es noch nie, denn dafür hat MSI extra die GT Serie auf dem Markt. 

Dein 3DMark11 & Vantage Ergebniss entspricht genau der Leistung die dein Notebook haben sollte. Wenn Witcher 2 auch nicht via Rechtsklick -> Nvidia Hochleistungsprozessor (dadrauf bist du bis jetzt noch nicht eingegangen)  ruckelt, solltest du die Details & Auflösung runterstellen und wenn es denn immernoch nicht geht, ist das Notebook einfach zu langsam.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Doch, hatte doch geschrieben das ich alles probiert habe, auch das mit dem Hochleistung Prozessor, hat nix gebracht, in Auflösung 1280 ruckelt es auch und sieht schwammig aus.

ja ich denke der ist dem wt2 nicht gewachsen, zwar ein älteres Spiel aber heute noch grafisch Anspruch voll, naja ich frag mich aber noch eins, warum läuft der seit der Neuinstallation etwas langsamer wie vorher? Obwohl ich an dem Gerät nix geändert habe, und noch was, warum läuft auf mein  Gerät kein live Update nicht mehr?


----------



## iTzZent (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Liveupdate bietet keinen Support für MSI Notebooks, das war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.

k.A. was nun nach der Neuinstallation alles installiert wurde, aber lt. deinen Benchmarkwerten ist mit dem Gerät alles i.O.

Mit i7 Prozessor und übertakteter GTX660M kommst du mit dem Gerät auf ca. 3500pt im 3DMark11, siehe hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3610QM Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-1756 Wenn du nur die GPU übertaktest, kommst du auf etwa 2900pt NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-3230M Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-1756. Mit 3500pt kann man schon gut was anfangen mit dem Gerät, das entspricht in etwa der Performance einer GTX670MX, sind aber immernoch 1000pt weniger wie eine aktuelle GTX950M/850M.

Hier mal ein Beispiel von einem günstigen CPU Angebot: Intel Core i7-3630QM Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.40 GHz) gebraucht , Top !! | eBay


----------



## KonterSchock (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

nette cpu, nur lohnt sich das? Was mach ich mit dem i5? Ich glaub ich lass den so wie er ist. 

Zieh den jetzt noch mal neu auf, und hoffe es geht danach besser.


----------



## Alex555 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Die GTX660M ist schon nicht verkehrt, sie ist locker 5x schneller wie die Intel HD. HDMI geht immer über die Intel GPU, da es technisch mi Optimus nicht anders möglich ist. Beim GT72 & GT80 von MSI muss man z.B. rebooten, wenn man zwischen den GPU´s wechseln will. Die Intel HD ist mit Sicherheit nicht im Weg, ein Notebook ist ein portabler Computer, welcher nunmal auch eine gewisse Zeit ohne Stromkabel durchalten soll. Dies geht mit einer reinen dedizierten Grafikkarte nicht, da diese einfach zu viel Strom verbraucht.
> 
> Was bei dir nun im Weg steht, ist Optimus. Es kann durchaus sein, das deine GTX660M immernoch nicht läuft, oder warum bist du dir da so sicher ?  Normalerweise ändert der Powerbutton die Farbe, sobald die GTX aktiv ist. i5 hin oder her, Witcher 2 sollte eigentlich problemlos laufen mit dem Notebook, denn das Spiel ist schliesslich schon 4 Jahre alt.



Also wenn ich bei meinem GE40 Fraps Autostart bei Windows habe läuft nur die Nvidia (sieht man am orangenen Knopf) 
Also einfach Fraps starten


----------



## iTzZent (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Sie läuft doch bei ihm  Das System ist einfach nur zu schwach...


----------



## Alex555 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Sie läuft doch bei ihm  Das System ist einfach nur zu schwach...



Na ja dachte schon dass eine 660M mehr schafft als alles aus/niedrig und 1200er Auflösung bei TW2. Wobei der Prozessor da auch seinen Anteil hat


----------



## KonterSchock (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

hab das system mit einer neuen ssd mx100 aufgezogen, läuft schon mal top, die woche teste ich noch mal wt2, ja es lässt mir keine ruhe, mit ein i5 und einer 660m muss das spiel doch auf 1920 auf 17zoll laufen.

ich denke das ich falsche treiber drauf hatte, ich check es noch mal ab, orangen knopf hab ich nicht, es gibt bei mir nur turbo und der leuchtet blau.


----------



## iTzZent (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: MSI GE70 (ModelNo:MS-1756) Spiele Tauglichkeit nicht gewährleistet, Da 660M nicht anspringt.*

Starte das Spiel doch einfach mal mit der Intel GPU, dann weist du wie es mit der Intel GPU läuft. Mit der wäre in jeder Auflösung in geringsten Details unspielbar.

Das mit dem Farbwechsel des Powerbuttons vergesse bitte wieder, das Feature gab es erst beim Nachfolger von deinem Gerät.


----------

